# Follow along with a narrow gauge freight train



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

I took some photos yesterday of an empty pipe train run with our KISS 1:22.5 K-36 loco #489. Hope you enjoy this trip along the layout.

The train, led by K-36 #489, heads out of the yard:










Further down the line you can see the full trainset around the curve:










At Rockwood, the freight took the siding to clear for the San Juan led by K-28 #473. The Silver Vista was on the rear of the San Juan today: 











K-36 #489 peeking behind the Gomez Store:










Finally we catch the freight passing the water tank:











Back in town we get a glimpse of the San Juan entering the station yards:










And here's a close up of the Silver Vista:


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice, Matt.... Great images of the run. Super job on the Silver Vista.


----------



## R Snyder (May 12, 2009)

Really great work!


----------



## alecescolme (Dec 20, 2010)

Very nice pictures! 
Everything looks great! 

Alec.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Great Pics Matt


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Very Nice Matt.....Lovely Railroad 

Chris


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Matt, great pictures.

Don


----------



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

All I see are a bunch of boxes with Red "X" in them.

I click on the box and nothing happens.

How do I get to see the pictures?

John


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah, what John Wilcox said. 

I'd love to be able to see those photos, but I never seem to be able to see your photos. 

Regards, 
David Meashey


----------



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

I would still like to see the pictures. 
Can someone please explain why I only see Boxes with red "X" in them?

Nothing happens when I click on the box 

Obviously many of you are able to see the pictures unless you are just making up your comments.

How about helping me out here?

Thanks

John


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Can anyone see the photos? I can.

I'm using Imageshack for these. Not the best hosting, but it is free.


Sometimes Imageshack goes down for periods of time. So perhaps this is why some of the images were not visible. Also try refreshing the page. I've noticed this works sometimes.

Sorry for the issues, but it is hard finding free hosting sites. 

I recently lost our model railroad website since our internet provider dropped free websites


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

Very impressive! thanks for sharing....


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

John, you probably have something wrong with your computer... try a different browser first... 

Greg


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Okay, they work on my home computer. Go figure. My best guess is that my employer, like many large corporations, is stuck with an older version of Windows (because it will cost millions of dollars to convert to a more current version of Windows). 

Great photos, 
David Meashey


----------



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

Now that I am back home from Ascension Island, I can now see the pictures also.

They are really good! Thanks for sharing them with us.

John


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Posted By Dave Meashey on 12 Sep 2011 07:07 PM 
Okay, they work on my home computer. Go figure. My best guess is that my employer, like many large corporations, is stuck with an older version of Windows (because it will cost millions of dollars to convert to a more current version of Windows). 

Great photos, 
David Meashey 
David,
More likely your employer doesn't want you looking at dirty, filthy, obscene pictures of steam engines!
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada
p.s. They are great pictures though. Thanks Matt.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

"More likely your employer doesn't want you looking at dirty, filthy, obscene pictures of steam engines! 

Oh dear, Mr. Leech; 

And here I remember that I used to say that I liked my coffee like I liked my locomotives - Black & Steaming! I guess I really am a dirty old man. 

Best, 
David Meashey


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Glad the pictures finally showed up for you guys.

Thanks for the nice comments


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Nice pics, and some really great looking trains!


----------

